# Sluggish Launcher in Landscape with 4.1.2 Update



## fmorariu (Jan 9, 2012)

I have noticed a slowdown in how "buttery" smooth the Nexus 7 when accessing closing the app drawer while rotated in landscape. Anyone see this sluggish animation that is not apparent in portrait?


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

Not here. A bit sluggish switching to landscape but after that seems about the same.

Rootbrain


----------

